# Forum More Stuff Oops!  So tired I simply forgot to

## Moondog55

Empty the concrete mixer!
I washed it with plenty of water and turned it off, turned my back on it and "Out of sight out of mind" went and picked up the power toolds before the storm hit. Walked out this morning and had one of those "Oh S**t " moments 
I think I can break it up as it is a very weak mix but I really do not want to buy a new mixer
Vinegar may be a little weak perhaps some Hydrochloric?

----------


## David.Elliott

I usually find, not that I have EVER done this before, the turning it on and bumping the outside with a rubber mallet at it turns breaks off the stuck concrete... 
Works for me!, But as I say I have NEVER done this before.

----------


## phild01

I chipped at some lumps in mine with a rotary hammer and point.  One thing to be careful with is that  the welded mix bars don't dislodge.
I have tried banging the outside with no effect.

----------


## johnc

I once had a cement mixer flicked off the back of a truck by a low hanging wire (not on the road), that dislodged all built up concrete but the bowl needed some panel beating and developed a couple of leaks.  
Hammer and chisel, usually once you get a bit out the rest will peel away. A few bangs on the bowl help as well although be careful not to dent the bowl.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I usually find, not that I have EVER done this before, the turning it on and bumping the outside with a rubber mallet at it turns breaks off the stuck concrete... 
> Works for me!, But as I say I have NEVER done this before.

  Yeh that usually works.
I mostly use the lump hammer though.....  
Breaking up some bricks or pavers and letting them tumble around also works, but only if there's a small amount of concrete.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Yeh that usually works.
> I mostly use the lump hammer though.....  
> Breaking up some bricks or pavers and letting them tumble around also works, but only if there's a small amount of concrete.

   Tried that with rocks but still had no luck, hence the rotary chisel (which worked well).

----------


## Moondog55

Lucky for me then that my brother left his demo hammer here after we demolished the chimney. I won't need to use it until next week so I have time to fix the thing { I hope} anyway I'm glad I'm not the only one

----------


## phild01

> Lucky for me then that my brother left his demo hammer here after we demolished the chimney. I won't need to use it until next week so I have time to fix the thing { I hope} anyway I'm glad I'm not the only one

  I just found the stuff, that resisted a washout, built up and up until it was a hindrance to good mixing, and I just finally resorted to the rotary chisel.  On another mixer I did learn that bashing a mixer around can crack the welded veins (whatever they are called) so do go easy.

----------


## Moondog55

This old GMC demo hammer/hammer drill was good value. Took about 10 minutes

----------

